# nismo vs pro-4x?



## xenon-3 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey,

I have been looking for a pickup truck that will navigate egyptian terrain, and am currently thinking about going for a 2005-2007 nissan frontier (pre-owned). the only problem is that I don't know which model of the frontier is best for offroading...

Right now i know of two models that are tuned for offroad: pro-4x and nismo. Which of these 2 is better at offroading?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Being that the Pro4X is new I can't really say, but they are basically the same. Nissan just renamed the Nismo. Stock, the Nismo is pretty good as is and better with a few aftermarket changes depending on your needs. Z


----------

